# A great line FROM a cuber



## Hadley4000 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is from a fellow cuber. Not some person who asked me on the street about cubes. We were chatting.

Me: You know, now that Erik Akkersdijk broke Dan Cohen's world records, and Rama broke Patricio's record, only 2 WRs are held by Americans.

Her: How many of the National records are held by Americans?



Seriously. And she didn't realize it for a while. Quite funny.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

I think that just shows that she thinks America equals the world.

It reminds me of a magic restringing tutorial that was in korean/chinese/"asian" and one of the replies was "what the #^%$^%$ dude, speak American". (the next reply pointed out that american isn't a language)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think that just shows that she thinks America equals the world.



She isn't that way at all, though.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I think that just shows that she thinks America equals the world.
> ...


Than it just shows that I think that Americans think they rule the world


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Wait... we don't?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> This is from a fellow cuber. Not some person who asked me on the street about cubes. We were chatting.
> 
> Me: You know, now that Erik Akkersdijk broke Dan Cohen's world records, and Rama broke Patricio's record, only 2 WRs are held by Americans.
> 
> ...



Well, did she realize how stupid it was of her to say that afterward? Because, sometimes stuff like that slips out. But if she kept going with it...then wow.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> This is from a fellow cuber. Not some person who asked me on the street about cubes. We were chatting.
> 
> Me: You know, now that Erik Akkersdijk broke Dan Cohen's world records, and Rama broke Patricio's record, only 2 WRs are held by Americans.
> 
> ...



oh I get it now! took me a while XD


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

i would also like to point out that the 2 WRs you mention are both held by Chris Hardwick, for 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2008)

LMAO. Flaming American's is one of my favourite topics.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

I just realized that
1 person from the USA has 2 Wr's
3 persons from The Netherlands have 7 + 1 + 1 WR's

Actually, this is the full list of country's / people with WR's:

*The Netherlands *9 / 3
Erik Akkersdijk *7*
Rama Temmink *1*
Guus Razoux Schultz *1*

*Hungary* 6 / 3
Olivér Perge *1*
Mátyás Kuti *4*
Maté Horváth *1*

*Korea *4 / 3
Lee Seung-Woon *1*
Chang Jee-Hoon *2*
Kang Ji-Jon *1*

*Poland *3 / 3
Rafal Guzewicz *1*
Tomasz Kiedrowicz *1*
Grzegorz Prusak *1*

*Japan *2 / 2
Yu Nakajima *1*
Yohei Oka *1*

*USA *2 / 1
Chris Hardwick *2*

*France *1 / 1
Edouard Chambon *1*

*Germany *1 / 1
Tim Habermaas *1*

*Spain* 1 / 1
Javier Paris *1*

The USA really needs to get some more WR's. They have great cubers but just not good enough for gold at the moment. I even predict that Chris Hardwick will lose his 5x5x5 (and maybe his 4x4x4) WR to Rafal at the Poznan Open 2008. The USA are really dominating 4x4x4_blind (8 out of the first 14) and 5x5x5_blind (3 out of the first 4) but again, I think they will lose that gold position(s)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

england need to sort themselves out.

(sorry arnaud it must look like i'm stalking you around the forum this morning )


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not stalking, I consider it 4 play


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

seriously, if i open my curtains in a minute and you are outside the window smiling and waving, i will be frightened


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, if I open my door tonight and you are inside smiling and waving, I will be happy


----------



## blade740 (Oct 2, 2008)

And if someone looks outside and you're both smiling and waving at each other, you'll look like complete weirdos.


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, this conversation is funny. As far as world records are concerned, I need to shapen up, seeing as I don't have any, and I should have them all


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2008)

its all right, i'll get the 3x3 2h record


----------



## KConny (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember saying something stupid, just like this and not realizing it for a couple of seconds. I just like took a short cut in my reasoning. Anyway my brother asked me to calculate some poker odds. He said that one had was like K J of suite and the other one was two Aces. I asked: "Are the aces suited?" He replied "What?" I had to ask him three times before I noticed my mistake.


----------



## shelley (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had people ask "But how do you know when it's done?" after I've explained how blindfold solving works.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

shelley said:


> I've had people ask "But how do you know when it's done?" after I've explained how blindfold solving works.


thats not funny aunt shelley


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2008)

shelley said:


> I've had people ask "But how do you know when it's done?" after I've explained how blindfold solving works.



lol, my sister asked me that exact same question. it was funny. i know of another stupid comment that my friend made. he was at his sisters house, picked up a louis vuitton thingo, which had a made in paris sticker on it. then his comment cracked me up, he said "made in paris, i thought louis vuitton was french"  it took me a while to stop laughing. i also liked the dumb american on are you smarter than a fifth grader "is france a country??".

Yet another one from someone in my class (btw i'm in grade 8) asked me "is mexico in europe?". we still haven't stopped asking him "hey aaron, where's mexico?"


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 3, 2008)

This one sort of fits in this thread, I guess. It's hard to describe online, it's kind of one of those "you had to be there" moments but here goes.

The strangest comment I've ever gotten, in all the time I've been cubing, I got from someone after I did a blindfold solve demo. I did a solve in front of a group of kids all aged 6-12. After that one of the guys (a 5th grader) came up to me and was asking me questions about cubing. Well one of his questions was "how fast can you solve it (implying speedsolving)?" I told him usually in about 15 seconds. Then he said:

"Well, I have a friend who can do it *blindfolded*."

I get comments like this a lot actually, but usually it's from a kid who doesn't know I blindsolve and has certainly never seen me actually do a blindsolve. The comment in general has the tone of voice of "well your solving fast ain't nuthin', my friend does it without even looking at it!" The comment, or at least how the kids say it, is sort of implying that solving blindfolded is so outrageously outrageous that only supercomputing robots can do it, certainly no mere human being (except the amazing friend) can achieve the feat.

So the fact that I heard this particular comment itself wasn't so unusual, except that *not two minutes before he watched me solve a cube blindfolded*. I quite literally was speechless for a moment, I had no idea how to respond to that.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2008)

Haha, that's pretty crazy  I'd probably be like "uh... I just did... on stage..." and then go talk to someone else. People who are that clueless creep me out.


----------



## Quadrescence (Oct 3, 2008)

I do not like when people say things like "Well I know so-and-so who can do it faster/blindfolded/with his left earlobe."


----------



## brunson (Oct 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I just realized that
> 1 person from the USA has 2 Wr's
> 3 persons from The Netherlands have 7 + 1 + 1 WR's
> 
> ...


If Eric Akkersdijk was a country, he'd still be in first place.

All hail the Republik of Erik!


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2008)

happily my friend, happily.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 3, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> The strangest comment I've ever gotten, in all the time I've been cubing, I got from someone after I did a blindfold solve demo. I did a solve in front of a group of kids all aged 6-12. After that one of the guys (a 5th grader) came up to me and was asking me questions about cubing. Well one of his questions was "how fast can you solve it (implying speedsolving)?" I told him usually in about 15 seconds. Then he said:
> 
> "Well, I have a friend who can do it *blindfolded*."



Yeah, your solves aren't impressive at all. I have a friend who can solve the 5x5 blindfolded. In fact, I saw him break that WR at DC open...


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 4, 2008)

some time after I returned from the Philippines (for the Philippine Open), My dad brought me to the mall to meet several of my aunts who wanted to congratulate me on how I did. My best accomplishment was 2nd place in multiBLD. When I met them, the first comment I got was "Congratulations Justin, you won!!!" Me: "No I didn't." Her: "You won second place!" Me: But not in the main eve
Her: Starts talking to someone else

Lol...


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 4, 2008)

Quadrescence said:


> I do not like when people say things like "Well I know so-and-so who can do it faster/blindfolded/with his left earlobe."



Oh yeah? Well, I have a friend who can solve it blindfolded, underwater, with his upper-right canine, while attacking a shark and sieging Venice!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha, my favorite thing is when I'm on the bus doing a 5x5 solve, and I go to do a parity fix, you know like 20 moves long, and people are like "haha! you suck!You totally messed up!" Then I stop for a little bit...."I guess you're right,"........continues algorithm......"Fancy that, you have no idea what you're talking about!"


----------



## Garmon (Oct 4, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Haha, my favorite thing is when I'm on the bus doing a 5x5 solve, and I go to do a parity fix, you know like 20 moves long, and people are like "haha! you suck!You totally messed up!" Then I stop for a little bit...."I guess you're right,"........continues algorithm......"Fancy that, you have no idea what you're talking about!"


I like it when they thin you've messed it up, they feel humiliated.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 4, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, my favorite thing is when I'm on the bus doing a 5x5 solve, and I go to do a parity fix, you know like 20 moves long, and people are like "haha! you suck!You totally messed up!" Then I stop for a little bit...."I guess you're right,"........continues algorithm......"Fancy that, you have no idea what you're talking about!"
> ...



Whenever I have a G-perm, people are like, "ZOMG! You messed it all up, then all the sudden it's solved!" They just seem completely oblivious  It is so funny.  But I remember seeing someone on the news a long time ago and thinking the same thing. I was all like "ZOMG! He solved it in like 25 seconds! I wish I could do that!" Well, now I can


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2008)

Are there any visitors from other countries that competed as an American and hold a National Record there? I.e. Without citizenship? :-D

Tim.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Are there any visitors from other countries that competed as an American and hold a National Record there? I.e. Without citizenship? :-D
> 
> Tim.


Good question; I can't tell from the records history (there are some anonymous Asian names to me, though).
Anyhow, had I not corrected my citizenship early, this probably would have happened.


----------

